# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  КИЕВ!!!!

## maksim

перелестал темы но предложений встретится в Киеве не нашёл!так что есть у кого то желание? :Confused:

----------


## yajamesbond

да.

----------


## Gerch

Я из Киева!
050 384 29 40
[email protected]
vkontakte.ru/id65186445

----------


## Gerch

Встретимся?

----------


## Lillu

Я за где и когда????

----------


## Хвост

Lillu, могу хоть сегодня, мне всё равно  :Big Grin:  Только хоть предварительно что-то хотелось бы знать о тех, с кем встречаться предстоит.

----------


## Lillu

> Lillu, могу хоть сегодня, мне всё равно  Только хоть предварительно что-то хотелось бы знать о тех, с кем встречаться предстоит.


 Так с датой определились, осталось определится с местом и временем))))
А что именно хочешь знать? ты говори......

----------


## Хвост

> Так с датой определились, осталось определится с местом и временем))))
> А что именно хочешь знать? ты говори......


  - да хотя бы возраст  :Big Grin:  Вначале думал и про пол спросить, но полистал остальные твои сообщения и с горем пополам выяснил :Big Grin:

----------


## Lillu

> - да хотя бы возраст  Вначале думал и про пол спросить, но полистал остальные твои сообщения и с горем пополам выяснил


 Так пол - женский :Smile: 
Возраст - ну вообще не корректно об этом спрашивать, скажем так за 20  :Embarrassment: 
Что еще интересует?

----------


## Хвост

> Так пол - женский
> Возраст - ну вообще не корректно об этом спрашивать, скажем так за 20


  - чего тут некорректного?  :Big Grin: 
Ну, пока основные данные вроде выяснил, сейчас вот пытаюсь решить вопрос, смогу ли сегодня, и если да, то когда. Если хошь, присоединяйся  :Big Grin:  Но от меня многие не в восторге, предупреждаю сразу. )))

----------


## Lillu

> - 
> Если хошь, присоединяйся  Но от меня многие не в восторге, предупреждаю сразу. )))


  - Ты решил меня этим напугать??? 
С кем решаешь??? к кому присоединятся и куда??

----------


## Хвост

> - Ты решил меня этим напугать??? 
> С кем решаешь??? к кому присоединятся и куда??


  - с самим собой решаю.  :Big Grin: 
Тебя напугать? Не, просто предупреждаю, что многим личностям я представляюсь уж больно одиозным.   :Big Grin:  Но, если ты истолковала мои слова как "мы тут с братвой решили, чё с тобой сделать мона", то сие твоё право"  :Big Grin:  Всякий видит то, что хочет видеть. = ) 
Ко мне присоединятся, а куда - я не знаю. Главное, чтоб это не было место слишком неудобное для добирания (не слишком удалённое от метро в частности). Так что, коли желаете - милости просим )))) После 17 по Киеву.

----------


## Lillu

> Не, просто предупреждаю, что многим личностям я представляюсь уж больно одиозным.   Но, если ты истолковала мои слова как "мы тут с братвой решили, чё с тобой сделать мона", то сие твоё право"  Всякий видит то, что хочет видеть. = )


 Ты знаешь даже об этом и не думала)))) как-то позабыла)))) Просто мало ли может с какой-то другой темы придут на встречу)))
Отлично но я работаю до 18:00 к стати возле метро контрактовая площадь.....

----------


## Хвост

> Отлично но я работаю до 18:00 к стати возле метро контрактовая площадь.....


  - вот чёрт, а мне щас в срочном порядке надо смываться за авансом  :Big Grin: 
Давай тогда чуть поздней, завтра к примеру, попробуем-с. А то видимо уже не успеем   :Smile:

----------


## Lillu

> - вот чёрт, а мне щас в срочном порядке надо смываться за авансом 
> Давай тогда чуть поздней, завтра к примеру, попробуем-с. А то видимо уже не успеем


 Может лучше пятница?

----------


## Хвост

> Может лучше пятница?


  - оке. Если доживу, можно. Постучусь к те в асю для более мобильного балин контакта.

----------


## Lillu

> - оке. Если доживу, можно. Постучусь к те в асю для более мобильного балин контакта.


  - Посмотрим)))) Жизнь не предсказуемая...... кто знает что может произойти.....

----------


## Х-Странник

Ну так что же...?Сумела ль состояться встреча?)

----------


## Lillu

> Ну так что же...?Сумела ль состояться встреча?)


 Та не(((

----------


## Х-Странник

А что ж такое?Так всё к этому шло...
Обычно подобные встречи в той или иной мере всегда имеют положительный смысл..

----------


## Lillu

> А что ж такое?Так всё к этому шло...
> Обычно подобные встречи в той или иной мере всегда имеют положительный смысл..


 не судьба....

----------


## Х-Странник

Хоть и отчасти, но всё-таки наша судьба во многом в наших руках)

----------


## Lillu

Правда все зависит от нашего решения и нашего выбора.....

----------


## Хвост

Не, на форуме Лилу в тот момент как раз забанили, а в в асе она не отвечала.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lillu

> Не, на форуме Лилу в тот момент как раз забанили, а в в асе она не отвечала.


 Вранье и провокация)))) И где ты был?

----------


## Хвост

> Вранье и провокация))))


  - я те щас в тыкву дам.  :Big Grin: 

Я же написал - сразу после того, как было почти окончательно согласовано дату, тебя забанили на трое суток, не так, что ли? А в асе ты не отвечала мне ни разу, или я ошибся номером? Вроде правильно набрал, тот, который ты тут выложила.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lillu

> - я те щас в тыкву дам. 
> 
> Я же написал - сразу после того, как было почти окончательно согласовано дату, тебя забанили на трое суток, не так, что ли? А в асе ты не отвечала мне ни разу, или я ошибся номером? Вроде правильно набрал, тот, который ты тут выложила.


 Ты хочешь об этом поговорить? ася правильная, и да меня не было на сайте..... от тебя я ни одного сообщения не получала....

----------


## Х-Странник

ну вод, как раз появился повод назначить новую встречу)

----------


## Lillu

> ну вод, как раз появился повод назначить новую встречу)


 Ну не знаю, не знаю.....

----------


## Х-Странник

А почему бы и нет?) всё равно ж собирались)

----------


## Хвост

> А почему бы и нет?) всё равно ж собирались)


  - та ладно, судя по всему, субъект чересчур уж мнительный, пугливый и недоверчивый, так что фих знаед. Всё эти киевляне одинаковы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Х-Странник

А ты что, сам не Киевлянин выходит?)

Одинаковы? Хм...Во многом схожи,это так..Только вот на счётпугливости и мнительности в плане встреч - не сказал бы)

----------


## Lillu

> - та ладно, судя по всему, субъект чересчур уж мнительный, пугливый и недоверчивый, так что фих знаед. Всё эти киевляне одинаковы


 Не суди и судим не будешь.......
Да не вопрос, вот только ты в очередной рас пропадешь :Big Grin:

----------


## Lillu

> А почему бы и нет?) всё равно ж собирались)


 Отлично - время и день)))

----------


## Хвост

> ты в очередной рас пропадешь


  - щас тебе опять стукну в асю, если тебя не будет, то забью окончательно  :Big Grin: 




> А ты что, сам не Киевлянин выходит?)


  - к сожалению он.  :Embarrassment:  Но пытаюсь не походить конечно на их массу.  :Smile:

----------


## Lillu

> - щас тебе опять стукну в асю, если тебя не будет, то забью окончательно


 пиши внимательно

----------


## Х-Странник

ну вот, молодцы, что решились на вторую попытку)

----------


## Lillu

> ну вот, молодцы, что решились на вторую попытку)


 Давай с нами)))

----------


## Х-Странник

Увы, я сейчас не в столице)

----------


## Lillu

> Увы, я сейчас не в столице)


 Интересно, а где?

----------


## Х-Странник

Ближайшие сутки - в Крыму, на выходных-в Днепре, потом снова в Крыму, а в Киеве приеду только в апреле)

----------


## Lillu

> Киеве приеду только в апреле)


 Может в апреле и наконец-то соберемся)

----------


## Хвост

> в Днепре


  - топится будешь?  :Confused:

----------


## Х-Странник

Ага, а потом как зомби вылезу из-подо льда и вернусь в люди))

Всё гараздо прозаичнее: с приятелями из Днепра(Днепропетровска) едем на традиционные  загородные народные гуляния отмечать масленицу)

Лилу,ну а что апреля-то ждать, уже как полмесяца назад встреча должна была произойти вашим составом)

----------


## Lillu

> Лилу,ну а что апреля-то ждать, уже как полмесяца назад встреча должна была произойти вашим составом)


 Вроде договорились на завтра, а так кто его знает. Но даже если произойдет эта встреча завтра апрель ни кто не отменяет)))

----------


## Х-Странник

Ну поживём-увидим)

----------


## Lillu

> Ну поживём-увидим)


 Ты только не теряйся) контакты мои есть в профайле

----------


## Х-Странник

Я здесь, на форуме, случайный гость...Зарегился просто, чтоб только высказаться, но никак не возьмусь из-за отвлекающих факторов...Но просьбу запомню: не потеряюсь и по крайней мере перед апрелем зайду сюда специально)

----------


## Lillu

> Я здесь, на форуме, случайный гость...Зарегился просто, чтоб только высказаться, но никак не возьмусь из-за отвлекающих факторов...Но просьбу запомню: не потеряюсь и по крайней мере перед апрелем зайду сюда специально)


 Договорились буду ждать от  тебя весточки :Smile:

----------


## Х-Странник

Ловлю тебя на слове)

----------


## Хвост

И снова никого.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arwen

Возьмите меня с собой...

----------


## Хвост

> Возьмите меня с собой...


  - ну и куда тя взять?

----------


## Dione

много....
киевских...

----------


## Syrok

Форум вже давненько читаю, але  писати тут у мене  не виникало бажання. І до цієї теми теж інколи повертався, мені подобалася ідея зустрічі в реальному житті.  

Щастя всім даром

----------


## Verruckte666

Привет..я тоже не против бы встретиться..вот мой номер 093 296 62 29

----------


## Syrok

Небагато є в житті приємних подій котрі хочеться щоб повторювалися вони неодноразово, один із таких моментів для мене є щорічний Вело-день. В цю суботу дане дійство буде проходити в багатьох містах України, але найшаленіше це буде виглядати в Києві. Якщо в кого є бажання і можливості, приєднуйтеся. Позитивний настрій можу гарантувати. 
Місце збору Європейська площа 9:59. Якщо не знаєте як доїхати, можна приєднатися до "районих" колон котрі довезуть до місця збору.

----------


## Purgenator

Я с киева. Правда у меня нету суицыдальных наклоностей, у меня другие психологические проблемы, сюда захожу почитать некоторые темы.

----------


## Syrok

Ну от і пройшло літо. три прогулянки і десять спроб не так вже і погано для теплої пори року.  В цій химерній столиці є одне місце, моє улюблене щоб подумати, дах Глобуса після 23:35. Основна маса хом'ячків  вже розходиться щоб встигнути на "потяг" додому. І зостається лише нічне місто котре ще продовжує жити своїм життям. Там виникає відчуття ніби ти і сам а водночас і між людьми, цей контраст мені найбільше подобається.  Хто хоче поспостерігати як засипає місто- ласкаво просимо.  Я там буваю майже кожну суботу в згаданий час.

----------


## Сторож

А шо таке дах Глобуса? Я не з Київа.

----------


## Syrok

Пафосний торговий центр на Хрещатику.

----------


## Alexandr890

Я с Киева, если хотите пишите в личные сообщения...

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

давайте все таки соберемся!!!!!

----------


## аутоагрессия

> давайте все таки соберемся!!!!!


  если вдруг соберётесь,то пофотографируйте и видео снимите,интересно будет посмотреть  :Smile:  жаль что я с Винницы (((

----------


## Alexandr890

> Я с Киева, если хотите пишите в личные сообщения...


 


> давайте все таки соберемся!!!!!


 Давайте, я не против.

----------


## Syrok

> если вдруг соберётесь,то пофотографируйте и видео снимите,интересно будет посмотреть  жаль что я с Винницы (((


 Це була не така вже і погана затія зустрічі людей із незовсім стандартним поглядом на життя і смерть. І  так чудово, що саме цією людиною із котрою проходила зустрічі була саме LivingDeadGirl.  Ну хтоб міг подумати, що красивій дівчині буде зовсім не страшно бродити у компанії незнайомого типа по нічній Лисій горі. Але це так, побродили по тому пагорбу достатньо, позустрічали велику кількість людей, від шалених даун-хілщіків котрі літали із крутих схилів до зовсім моторошних компашок патлатих пацанчиків. При нагоді всіх їх Діана лякала звуком викидного ножика. Вже вночі пробралися до язичницького тотема щоб розгледіти,щож такого цікавого роблять там люди, котрі не зовсім і в такт але всеж барабанили і цей химерний звук розносився по всій горі.   І звичайно автор не міг не зробити косяк щоб не обійшовши двічі гору так і не знайти деревяний місток що іде над урвищем в центрі гори- тож це місце було вирішено зоставити для наступних зустрічей... 
І фото для доповнення картинки 
Трішки містики http://cs402725.userapi.com/v4027257...GCepdeLR7I.jpg
І власне фото автора і LivingDeadGirl    http://cs3021514.userapi.com/v302514...1jKxnU1YTU.jpg

Як виявилося згодом самому всеодно цікавіше, можна робити набагато більше безглуздиш і нічим необгрунтованих речей  -15.02.2013

----------


## CorvusCorax

Киев

----------


## phoenix

Всем привет! Я бисексуал, мне 22. Если кто-то хочет встретится в Киеве, более подробно можем обсудить в личке.  :Smile:

----------


## Syrok

Кожну п'ятницю хороші люди влаштовуються покатушки по нічному Києву, участь приймають як ролери так і велосипедисти.  Якщо в когось присутній один із цих девайсів ласкаво просимо, запрошенні всі без винятку.
По темі: чертовськи добре прочищають мозок такі нічні поїздки, маршрут здебільшого охоплює цілу низку смачнючих апхилів і не менш смачних даунхилів по всій столиці. Кілометраж якраз щоб пізнати дзен і зрозуміти яка ти "сопля" у порівняні он із тим лосем, що їде поряд...
Виглядає це все ось так  http://www.ex.ua/view/62789886
Надумаєте поїхати не забудьте захопити автора.

----------


## jangar

привет ! как одна встреча состоялась или 0:0 ?

----------


## Purgenator

у каждого свои замуты..я ночью встречаться не буду..тем более ити на какую то там лысую гору)
у каждого свои тараканы я понимаю..но все же

----------


## Purgenator

это ты полехче, ты  тут как бы один в основном. не надо твоей агресии
как узнал помню что мне нравиться то что нравиться мне..так моментально я стал ограниченым тупым и неинтересным)
я тебя тоже никуда не зову) ты же ночью шастаеш вот и шастай на своей лысой горе)

----------


## Syrok

Роблю "фінт вухами" і ось ти вже сам із собою дискутуєш.  
Все файно і на позитиві  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thir

Я живу в Киеве.
Всегда готов встретится, поговорить, помочь чем смогу.
http://vk.com/id136141814

----------


## Omega

я не из Киева, но не далеко. никто там тусню не собирает?)

----------


## Ваня :)

Давно получала от меня личные сообщения?  :Wink: 

Где это он тебя Скитлс угощал????,

----------


## Ваня :)

Ха! ) Горничная - казашка, мусорщик - украинец. ) Au-Pair. )

Что ж тебя все бросают, Дорит??? Доводишь до белого каления, своим нежным юмором??? ),

----------


## Dezelek

Я с Киева. Давайте знакомится.

----------


## Syrok

Зустрічі то добре. 
Якщо із парнями зустрічатися то ліпше десь полазити або щось поробити, просто сидіти або неспішно іти то не цікаво. Із дівчати все діаметрально навпаки.  Але дівчат хочеться трахнути тож це інколи заважає...
Суїцидники в більшості своїй досить таки нудні люди і я також...   Одні, банальні задроти котрі хочуть гамати лише в грульку на моніторі а потуги щось змінити в житті в них викликає потяг до су. Інші просто ліниві і хочуть отримувати від життя лишень "плюшки" при цьому не прикладаючи нічого щоб отримати ці самі "плюшки".  Деякі банально "страшненькі" але це фігня якщо чертовськи добре прокачаний скіл розмови.
Із канонічними суїцидниками, в котрих хвороби, постійні болі, психічні розлади, жодного разу не зустрічався. Можливо тому, що вони рідко мусолять цю тему а більше роблять.
Себе відношу до другого типу.

Самий жах був коли задротом виявилася одна дівчина, розповідь чим відрізняється воїн  від мага в WOW, тоді загнав в самі глибини печалі.  Один пареньок просто не міг заткнутися, дві години словесного поносу, враження ніби він намагався наговоритися на два роки вперед. Приємні моменти були також, потримати за м'яку лапку дівчину доки прогулюєшся,  ричати на здоровенного пса і заставити його відступити, спостерігати за зорепадом і загадувати бажання.  Це все завдяки народу з цього форума.  Та і аби не одна людинка у мене зараз все булоб набагато гірше аніж є насправді.  
Тож не дивлячись на песимістичний початок повідомлення, зустрічі то чудово, побути в компанії собі подібних, інколи чертовськи добре прочищає мозок.

----------

